# (pics)15 yearold bodybuilder... Aaron Langmead



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Just a few pics to top off my first year of being an amateur, junior bodybuilder, though still got the brierly hill junior novice comp to come, all critisisms are welcome, and advice on improvements for 2009 would be very much greatfull... fanks much feel free to ask questions, Aaron =)

Nabba Northwest Under 18's 1st Place

WFF Universe Under 21's 4th Place

Mr. Wigan Under 18's and 21's 1st Place and best most muscular award


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Aaron - nice to have you over. Saw your post on UK-M. Welcome.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

more piccies... Aaron =)

View attachment P051008_20.21[01].JPG


View attachment P051008_20.20[02].JPG


View attachment P051008_20.21.JPG


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Thanx alot Tall thought i'd try out a few more forums... just too have a see what other people think and get to know more people... thanx again... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

more piccies... Aaron =)

























View attachment P051008_20.18.JPG


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Just a few pics after i got protanned up at home... Aaron =)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

looking excellent mate! especially for your age! youve got some arms on ya!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Looking very good - 6 years in Juniors still - you should be setting your sights on winning one of the major titles!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

tons of potential. i remember seeing you onstage. stick with it mate, remember results come slowly (maybe a little quicker for you though it seems) and set your sights VERY high. at 15 years old that physique is incredible. you can go as far as you choose to in this sport.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Awesome physique mate especially for your age, Keep up the hard work!


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

You look good man. Huge for 15


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

haha thanx everyone hope to get far in this sport =)... gonna get this next to week of grueling cardio for my next competition out of the way, do the british (brierly) and then pack on some more size for next year, turn 16 in november so want to step on stage looking phenominal next year (concentrating on legs), and thanx for the arms comment haha, i try and flaunt them alot on stage there probably my stronger point they're 16 and half inches but hoping to push out another half an inch if not an inch for next year (dropsets!! haha...=(...) feel free to ask any questions and thanx again... Aaron =)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

19AZA92 said:


> haha thanx everyone hope to get far in this sport =)... gonna get this next to week of grueling cardio for my next competition out of the way, do the british (brierly) and then pack on some more size for next year, turn 16 in november so want to step on stage looking phenominal next year (concentrating on legs), and thanx for the arms comment haha, i try and flaunt them alot on stage there probably my stronger point they're 16 and half inches but hoping to push out another half an inch if not an inch for next year (dropsets!! haha...=(...) feel free to ask any questions and thanx again... Aaron =)


what gear u using?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

td3 said:


> what gear u using?


very little winstrol for ripping... my size isn't the problem my genetics must be great i havn't needed any bulking components... just abit to rip up because my off-season weights normally about 14stone if not more mate


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

19AZA92 said:


> very little winstrol for ripping... my size isn't the problem my genetics must be great i havn't needed any bulking components... just abit to rip up because my off-season weights normally about 14stone if not more mate


very good going mate.


----------



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

your some size mate for 15 thats amazing. whats your typical diet and how long have you been training?


----------



## cyclone1231466867948 (Oct 19, 2008)

amazon physique mate especially for your age keep doing what your doing!


----------



## SLJ (Oct 21, 2008)

congradulations you look great


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

*My Low Carb Diet*

Breakfast


1 and half scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water, 30g of muesli and 30g of oats

25g of peanut butter

3 boiled egg whites

1 whole boiled egg


9:30am


1 tin of tuna

50g of chicken or turkey

3 rice cakes

50g of low fat cottage cheese


12:00pm


200g of chicken or turkey

3 rice cakes

50g low fat cottage cheese


3:00pm


2 scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

5:00pm


1 and half scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

1 tin sardines or tuna

4 rice cakes


7:30pm


2 scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

10:00pm


2 scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

NO CARBS AFTER 10.00PM



Supplements: BSN Nitrix, ProLab Cuts II (contain L-Carnitine and chromium picolinate), Taurine, Potassium, CNP Creatine Ethyl-ester, Omega 3, 6, and 9, HMB, CLA, Atro-Phex (before fat burning in the morning), Alpha Lipoic, Joint Guard (contains all omega's)

This was the cutting diet i used upto my last few competitions, i changed things around as such as my fats and had casien protein at night and put in a few carbs before weight training, james L advised this so changed them straight away (whatever he's doing he doing it right and looking amazing)

if theres any questions feel free to ask...

.. Aaron =)


----------



## SLJ (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the diet, can you give us some info on your workouts..

Thx


----------



## SLJ (Oct 21, 2008)

Also... why so many rice cakes? What are they good for?


----------



## jcm (Jan 10, 2009)

looking awsome! cant beilve that your 15


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Well done, looking good indeed  keep it up


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bloody hell...you're carrying some serious muscle for a 15 year old. Keep up the good work all the best for the future.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx again for all ya comments (not been on here in ages) just dieting for the northwest (NABBA) and the south lakes in cumbria so be back on these boards, here's a pic from the brits last october where i placed 1st in teens the lad nxt to me was a junior, let me know what you think =)... fanx again Aaron =)
View attachment 514


View attachment 515


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

bloody hell. Good effort matey. your HUGE!!! Keep up the good work - you look like you could easily make Pro 1 day!!! You physique is far superior to the guys your on stage with!! and your 15!!!! unreal!

the guy on the far right in the last pic must have walked onto the wrong stage i think! good going for him to have the guts to get up there though i suppose.


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

nice pics mate, 15! asif


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

getting some good gains there aaron i competed against you in 2008! too old to do the nabba this year but ill be there supporting a good friend! u going for the universe this year? im sticking to the natti shows now not ready for using anything just yet!


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

very good size, great base and looking solid... but i cannot see anyway shape or form you being natural, and what your doing to yourself at 15....... But hey who am i to say


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

read further up the thread it will tell you what he does!


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

hmm, well i was right.. thanks for pointing that out CALFMANIA , end of the day your body is not genetically like that at 15, and im not having the winni only story either, i just hope he knows enough about AAS and what he's doing.


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

yea well if you get in to doing it then i guess its good to have a good knowledge on what your doing and when you do it! just hope aaron knows whats good for him and to keep it as safe as possible but im sure he will make a good athlete if he is smart and trains and eats well becuase thats 99% of the battle.


----------



## ishyz (Mar 22, 2009)

His got a great physique for his age


----------



## photoroger1466867950 (Nov 16, 2008)

english lakes 2009


----------



## Jamie1984.LDN (Apr 25, 2009)

mate your looking amazing well done, and keep it up, for someone your age to show such determinatimon, discipline and motivation for a sport truly deserves recognition. If only all young men your age were focused on their goals in life as you are.

:clap2:

i dont care what anyone chooses to do so if u r using gear at 15 thats your choice, who are we or anyone else to judge you, anyways most 15 yr olds are all sniffing coke and smoking skunk anyway these days, JUST BE SAFE BRO


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx for all yah comments even the views of me being on AAS, which i can assure im not, though people have views about others bodies, i do it myself sometimes (jesus seeing the teens and juniors nowerdays makes my eyes pop out, so can understand your views mate) like my father im genetically large, and has i've mentioned in the thread i have troubles cutting up, and even now im doing that natty, which im finding to work much better by the way, just swapping and changing bits of fat burners and im tightening up well.

WFF universe is my next comp, thats on the 27th of june so fingers crossed i'll place higher this year... thanks again to everyone, my newer and updated pics can be found on my site at www.ripped2shredz.net (including pics from the northwest sunday just gone which i placed 1st in) feel free to ask any more questions and will try to get back to you ASAP... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

and just to mention, im now 16 by the way =)...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking good matey keep up the hard work


----------

